# T-Rex VS Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp



## NightVision (Oct 8, 2010)

So, now the dilemma for me is between these two:
*Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp *
or
*T-Rex Active UV Heat Bulb Flood*

Which one would you recommend based on personal experience or reliable info that you have come across? i would realy like to know about any possible issue with each and make the right choice for the long term..

On one hand, the first one is new and does not have much user reviews or tests available as far as i saw (although its still recommended by many people) and on the other hand, the T-Rex had a large recall on the past and im not sure about the stock that is available now..

Thanks!


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would also like to know about this:

Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp

I buy the UVB tube 12+ at present but would the above be useful too?


----------



## hexamita (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

The arcadia d3 wins hands down as far as im concerned
It has been a great addition to 1 of my beardies viv as i had the same issue with megaray as you did nightvision!!

I also have tried the t rex active uv in the past with good results but the arcadia just seems that little better regarding performance etc and my beardie defo seems to agree with my choice.

Hope this helps guys!!


----------



## 81deano81 (Dec 22, 2009)

hi guy does this mean if u get one of these lamps u do not need a uvb tube or a controller for it and a basking bulb is all in one bulb ?


----------



## hexamita (Oct 30, 2009)

Hiya

It is indeed an all in one bulb so no need for a seperate uv linear tube or controller.

The bulb does produce heat as well as good quality uv but i have a seperate basking area heated by the new arcadia halogen spot bulb so as to give the berardie the choice to themo regulate or photo regulate etc.

The d3 bulb comes in two watteges 100w and 160w

The minimum height from the top of the reptiles head when basking is 8 inches for the 100w and a minimum of 12 inches for the 160w.

My viv measures 27 inches high and i am using the 100w version with no overheating issues whatsoever.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Mvbs are only designed for short use of 4-7 hours a day. I run the mvbs during the hottest art f the day only and use a normal dimmer and heat bulb as a basking point. When the mvb heats up it dims the basking bulb down. I still use arcadia 12% d3 on all day.

Personally out of any mvb id go arcadia. Megaraus blow for a past time and the supplier is unreliable. Exo terra your better putting in the bin after a days use. Zoo meds are reliabe but not the best output and t rex I honesty no little about and that's worrying if they were good people would be raving. Arcadia lighting wise are the daddies


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad I saw this post! Was looking for an alternative to the megaray I ordered in November which has now blown! Wish me luck in getting a replacement/refund :bash:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i am so glad i found this thread! i have two baby chuckwallas and have been racking my brain as to what i should do to get them some more uvb. 

i have compact uv lights - dont start, i wasnt aware they were crap when i got them obviously! but ill keep them as long as they dont seem to cause any problems. the min i notice anything im whipping them out. i think one of the main problems was that people were sticking like 3 or 4 10% compact bulbs in instead of alternating them with the 2% but thats a different story.... and just an idea i might add. 

do you think that the arcadia d3 would be ok in my 3ft viv? i know they say its for larger but i can easily put the bulb 12 inches above the chucks head and im pretty sure the ambient temp wont be too high either? any comments? guess ill just have to try it. 

ill put that on between like 10-1 and keep the halogen bask and compacts going all day...i mean they are chuckwallas...sun worshipers. 

you cant overload a chuck on uv/uvb surely! and as long as the gradient and temps are all good im laughing?? right?? please say yes! 

i know someone is going to post saying its going to be too hot in there but i dont care...im trying it! lol ive got like a hundred thermometers and they have so many hiding spots- im going to go on their behaviour and the temps! 

wish me luck!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Depending on what reptile you're supplying heat and light for I'd suggest seperate T5 12% D3+ fluorescent tube for light and seperate halogen for combined heat and not uvb emitting bulb (extra light from halogen basking spot bulb may assist the animal locating the heat visually as well as obviously just heat seeking). . .the T5 technology punches useful uvb deep down into regular propertioned vivs and gives nice colour rendition to the animal/s . . .I combine mine with a Philips de lux daylight T5 for what looks even more pleasing. . . .for very deep enclosures a self ballast Mvb may be the better option though. . .distance from the bulb and basking spot,temp probe placement and required thermal gradient would all play a factor plus an additional factor could be introduced if a non heat emitting heat source is also used (ie ceramic) honest opinion on manufacturer. . . .Arcadia:no1:. . . all the way for reptile specific lighting products. . 
Others on here do have far more knowledge than myself. . .so I'm certain there'll be other suggestions. . .good luck
Cheers
Marcus


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's so nice to read a well thought out positive post! 

If I can be of any help with this topic please let me know, we really do care! Reptiles first, business second. This is why We have a brand that offers a years warrantee, total u.v.c protection and innovative new products at least twice a year!!! Designed by reptile keepers!! For reptile keepers!! Watch out for September time, I have some nice surprises for us all!

Thanks again

John




cold blooded beast said:


> Depending on what reptile you're supplying heat and light for I'd suggest seperate T5 12% D3+ fluorescent tube for light and seperate halogen for combined heat and not uvb emitting bulb (extra light from halogen basking spot bulb may assist the animal locating the heat visually as well as obviously just heat seeking). . .the T5 technology punches useful uvb deep down into regular propertioned vivs and gives nice colour rendition to the animal/s . . .I combine mine with a Philips de lux daylight T5 for what looks even more pleasing. . . .for very deep enclosures a self ballast Mvb may be the better option though. . .distance from the bulb and basking spot,temp probe placement and required thermal gradient would all play a factor plus an additional factor could be introduced if a non heat emitting heat source is also used (ie ceramic) honest opinion on manufacturer. . . .Arcadia:no1:. . . all the way for reptile specific lighting products. .
> Others on here do have far more knowledge than myself. . .so I'm certain there'll be other suggestions. . .good luck
> Cheers
> Marcus


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks cold blooded beast! really helpful and is exactly what i have chosen to do so really great advice - couldnt have asked for more!

john im looking forward to new releases in september- ill be building a new stack soon so will wait til september for new products! 
im building the stack around the chucks needs so cant wait! 

i do however need a bit more advice - night time heating - what is best? 
a night light bulb or a ceramic heat emitter?

im currently using a ceramic 100w but im find it rather pants as the heat doesnt reach the viv floor and the viv is only 45cm high. 

i ideally want to heat the majority of the 3ft viv as the chucks require warm nights and the viv being glass means it loses a lot of heat.

(JUST AN ADDITION FOR CHUCK KEEPERS - PLEASE TRY KEEPING THE HEAT UP AT NIGHT ABOVE 75F AND SEE HOW YOUR CHUCKS REACT! GREAT HERP VET AND EXPERIENCED BREEDERS ADVISED!) Im now keeping night temps at 80-85F and massive difference in the chucks  plus studies show they will grow more in warmer overall climates! (angel island chucks for example)


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> thanks cold blooded beast!


No problem. . .I'm certain you'll have good results and superb reliability by using well designed and tested kit.
Marcus


----------

